# Smoking drumsticks



## dee dee dee (Jun 27, 2008)

All I found at the store was drumsticks, no leg quarters.   I had read that brining is recomended for chicken, so I got some drumsticks bathing in it right now.   I had one question, but now after reading a different post I have 2 questions:

I have about 30 drumsticks and I don't know how long to smoke them.   I am smoking a 12 pound brisket, but obviously I don't want to smoke the drumsticks for  that same length of time.

As for the older drumstick thread: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=18308

Having tough-leathery skin is a concern of mine.   Should I smoke it for a while then after it gets some smoke flavor should I put it on the grill so it will cook at a higher heat or should I wrap it in foil to finish cooking?   

Maybe I should put something on them to keep it moist such as spraying them with apple juice or some kind of glaze?

Sorry for so many questions, but I appreciate any and all help.


----------



## teeotee (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm no expert but, I had the same problem last Sunday. Done some quarters, first time brining. Taste was good, very moist but skin even the kids couldn't chew.

Did see somewhere on here to smoke for a while then finish on a grill. Smoking doesn't get temps high enough to crisp skin.

Not sure if this helps at all .... !!


----------



## bbq bubba (Jun 27, 2008)

If you can't smoke at a higher temp, 325* for example, smoke for an hour and finish on grill, that will help your skin a little bit.
If you wrap in foil, the skin will go south on ya!


----------



## dee dee dee (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks everybody, you guys are great!

 Maybe I got ahead of myself and should have asked first.   

Since the drumsticks are brined (because they were going to be smoked), are they ruined?   I will not put them in the smoker; I will throw them on the grill instead.


----------



## bbq bubba (Jun 27, 2008)

Probably wasnt necessary since they cook so fast but they'll certainly be juicy!
Be sure to rinse em good to get rid of some of the salt!


----------



## agmeyer (Jun 28, 2008)

I don't know if this helps; but on the website www.bbqsuccess.com there is a July 08 newsletter that links to Bush's Beans Competition and a Video about slow cooking chicken and avoiding rubbery skin?  If this helps you might want to check it out.


----------



## capt dan (Jun 28, 2008)

I did some a couple days  ago,and i just  put my rubs into EVOO,  rinsed the legs and pat dry, toss into gallon zippy lock, toss the evoo and rub mixture in there, shake it up and let it sit in the  bag for 15 minutes or so. Stuck em on the rack, and sprinkled a lil more  rub on em, into the smoker  for 2 hrs at 275-300.



Turned out pretty good, i did  toss a few on the propane  grill to see if it made any difference, but the skin was good anyways, and the grill seemed to dry em out a little.

I don't brine my chicken parts, but whole  chickens and turkeys I do.


----------

